# Ab Montag 00:00 Uhr spielbar? (SWTOR)



## Shakti (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist das Spiel nachher ab 00:00 Uhr für alle spielbar oder erst ab morgen früh ?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 19.12.2011 um 21:46 ----------

Hat sicher erledigt ab 06:01 erst spielabar


----------

